# Olympic Games Opening Ceremony



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

What a great spectacle! In particular, I thought the Industrial Revolution montage and the music tribute was superb. Just wondering if the rest of the world 'got it' or did a lot of it go over your heads?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Here in the US, NBC is airing the Opening Ceremonies at 7:30pn Eastern time. (1.5 hours from now). I'm hoping they are good & the games are even better!!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

In that case, I won't spoil it for you.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Heard a great bit the other day about the Olympics.

A spectacle occurring every four years featuring athletes you've never heard of, competing in games you never watch, and playing by rules you don't understand.

I only "got into" the Olympics one time. In '76, I was on a three month work assignment in Iowa during the winter games. One Saturday afternoon, the barkeeper had the games on the tube and some guy at the bar was giving a running commentary. It turned out that he had been a near world class downhill skier and knew several of the people competing. Some of his stories about them were hilarious and he was able to explain the finer points of the competition.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Yeah…. Randy, sorry for you.
Lets not ruin it, but its a pretty awesome Olympic cermony.
Oh yeah, Someone from my school is at the Olympics


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Absolutely amazing. I wondered how many acids Danny Baker had had when he conceived it, that was during the very beginning when it looked like Hobbiton, but as it went on, I grew to like it. The Queen jumping out of the helicopter was a nice touch, as was Mr Bean. Those smokestack chimneys coming out of the arena floor were great.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Mr Bean was not funny… IT WAS HILARIOUS! 
THAT WAS THE BEST PART!


----------



## lullabies1023 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this olympics i really enjoyed that.


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

The Queen could have looked a bit more cheerful :-(


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah I said that to my wife John. I saw her on Wednesday at the New Forest and Hampshire County Show. She walked right past me as I video'd her. She had the same expression then until from over my right shoulder my wife shouted: "Three cheers for the Queen, hip, hip…." That made her look at us and smile.

The cauldron was a triumph. What a work of art.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Haven't seen it yet, we're GMT -7, but will tape it and watch it with my lady clutching her hand in one hand and a glass of red wine with the other. We're both really excited and I look forward to sharing your insights with her Andy.


----------



## rilanda (Jul 2, 2012)

Great show Andy, particularly the industrial revolution piece. Sad to say the Queen sat stone faced throughout the proceeding and found it difficult to raise a smile even when those lovely kids sang their hearts out to the national anthem, put a bit of a damper on it for me, maybe she were parachute sick after her arrival (believe that and you will believe owt).


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes the cauldron was truly awesome! Good luck to all the athletes. Here's to a great OLYMPICS.

IIve never been a sporty person- but I'm really looking forward to seeing these fine athletes competing at the very top of their game.

Cheers
John.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree Bill. There were lots of elements that were quintessentially British that the rest of the world simply wouldn't get and I'm not sure how I feel about that really. Part of me thinks, it should have had a more global appeal and part of me thinks sod it, whether the rest of the world like it or not, we shouldn't apologize for who we are. It was certainly edgy and broke new ground in terms of intertwining video with the spectacular events happening in the stadium.

It was really impossible to take it all in in one viewing. Beijing was a masterclass in coordinated mass movement and we couldn't have matched that. Danny Boyle was right not to try, especially in these austere times. Overall I think he and his team did us proud.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Here here John. Good luck to all the athletes from every nation.

I'm going to visit my daughter today. She lives around the corner from the stadium, so I'll get to soak up some of the atmosphere myself.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

*Andy* that was the best opening i have ever seen,well done .you can hold your head up high England done it right .it was stunning ,three cheers for the Queen, and James too, glad they didnt get hurt jumping out that helicopter


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

I had my doubts when I first sat down to watch it, I thought "Is this the best we can come up with, some hogs in a field with hags dressed in tatters tending them" However as the ceremony went on I thought it was fantastic. James and auld Liz made me squeal, although Rowan Atkinson has always left me feeling cold

Just to be clear though, as a Scotsman, it should be pointed out that it is a "GB" (54 Scots athletes in the GB team ) team and not as some of the apparently less informed media sections address it as an "English" team .


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you brought that up bluekingfisher. Just so that others are clear, *Great Britain *is made up of *Scotland, England*, and *Wales*. The United Kingdom is made up of *Scotland, England, Wales* and *Northern Ireland*. The official name for our Olympic team is *Great Britain and Northern Ireland*. So when you hear commentators refer to 'Great Britain' or the 'British' team, it includes Northern Ireland too. The rest of Ireland is independent and is therefore respresented separately at the Olympic games.

See here for a detailed explanation of the difference between Britain, Great Britain, United Kingdom and the British Isles.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Andy, thank you

I heard there was a sporting event

going on. With no television my only

exposure was a Cadbury's Bronze

Chocolate bar, My verdict; Delicious


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

*Andy*- thanks for the clarification. I never knew it was that complicated. But we do complicated well too ;-)
Have to agree Danny Boyle did a great job. Maybe this time we didn't have to justify ourselves? It is, what it is?

*Jamie*- you crack me up. Lol. Seriously, a very brave man that has no TV.

cheers
John


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Superb! Nicely done.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes Andy, an excellent opening ceremony and a great start for the games. After hearing all the criticism and negative reports preceding the opening it all seems to be going perfect so far. I've been watching the cycling today and I will be back at it soon for the finish. Fantastic course with lots of nice English countryside on view. The crowds also are enthusiastic and cheering on the riders from all nations. Great fun!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I loved the section with the Queen!! And as for the expression on her face - imagine being in the camera's eye for several hours and trying to maintain a look of joy/excitement the whole time and never look "wrong" for the camera. It's probably easier to maintain the neutral look. (That and we only get to see what someone decides to share and that may not be representative of the whole picture.)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Andy, I thought it was nice to focus in the history instead of all the spectacle. The English are always accused of being too prim and proper. It was nice to show the World the humor and wit I know Engishmen for.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Andy, we enjoyed the opening ceremony. The forging of the olympic rings was one of my favorite parts. As was the Queen's skydiving into the stadium.


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

Andy, I thought that was one of the most spectacular presentations I have ever seen. The Olympic Rings descending with pyrotechnics just blew me away. The only down side to the whole thing was the guy announcing in French before we heard it in English. I'll bet that when they have one in Paris they will probably announce the whole thing in French only.
Not to be Frogophile.LOL
Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Andy,
I very much enjoyed the Olympic opening ceremony-it was fantastic. From the early history to Isambard Kingdom Brunel and the Industrial Revolution to Tim Berners-Lee to Paul McCartney and Queen Elizabeth it was amazing. I especially enjoyed the tribute to the National Health Service and the young woman in the vignette during the more contemporary music portion stole everyone's heart. The UK simply did itself proud and reminded the World of British contributions to our existence. Tell everyone over there thanks!!!!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

It was great! I think everyone, participants and viewers, actually enjoyed themselves. It's usually a rather formal spectacle that it usually turns into a boring wait for the 'good parts'. No one left for anything until a commercial break, then hurried back. That's high praise in our house, lol.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Andy,

My wife and I enjoyed the opening ceremonies. Just the right touch. My daughter commented that compared to Beijing, they were a little subdued and some commentators opined that with unlimited pockets, the Chinese could afford to outdo all comers. I viewed it as the UK has NOTHING to prove to anyone and was thus able to put on a jaw dropping display without being extreme. Good job.

Steve


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for your comments guys. I'm glad everyone seems to have enjoyed it.


----------

